# Ayuda a KDE

## Latinvs

Antes de nada pedir disculpas si este mensaje se considera spam, ofensivo, sinsentido o algo peor, y por supuesto de ser así que los admins lo borren tranquilamente, pero en este subforo hispano al no haber secciones y por tanto no haber una de "Ruegos y preguntas" o algo así, jeje, pues no me queda otra que ponerlo "a capón", auqnue no tenga nada que ver con Gentoo directamente.

Creo que en este mundo del software libre el hecho de ser una comunidad implica que unos proyectos apoyen a otros, y que desde este modesto foro no es descabellado pedir un pequeño apoyo (tampoco es nada espectacular, la verdad) para un proyecto tan importante como KDE.

Como bien sabréis las empresas desgravan impuestos si hacen donaciones a proyectos culturales/sociales/comunitarios/I+D/etc, y el banco ING en Alemania ofrece 1.000 eurillos a determinados proyectos que tengan cierto apoyo popular. KDE se presenta como "candidato" a esa donación, para lo que necesita votos.

La página está en alemán, pero sólo hay que seguir 4 sencillos pasos:

· Pulsar el botón naranja que dice "Stimme abgeben", algo así como "Emitir voto".

· Teclear una dirección de correo a la que nos enviarán un enlace de confirmación (yo como no sé si luego ING me va a enviar spam he dado una cuenta chunga de esas para cuando me piden el correo y no quiero dar el bueno)

· Pulsar el primer enlace en dicho correo, que empezará "https://verein.ing-diba.de/confirm/" y un montón de cifras y letras tras la barra.

· En la página de ING que abrirá dicho enlace volver a pulsar "Stimme abgeben".

Eso es todo.

La página que menciono es https://verein.ing-diba.de/sonstiges/10115/kde-ev

La petición de ayuda original está en  la lengua de Lady Gaga aquí:

http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491

Salud y solidaridad,  :Smile: 

EDITO

De acuerdo a las sugerencias de algunos cambio el título. Si lo puse fue porque siendo estrictos mi mensaje es puro spam, auqnue es spam bienintencionado y relacionado con el software libre.

En fin, lo importante es que la gente vote y haya suerte y les caigan unos eurillos a la gente que curra haciendo KDE, y más cuando el dinero ni siquiera es para ellos personalmente sino para financiar a la organización.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Yo ya he votado  :Smile: 

----------

## lluisparcet

Otro voto emitido.

Saludos y a ver si se anima mas gente. Yo no uso KDE pero me parece una buena inciativa.

----------

## pelelademadera

otro mas

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Vote.. decia 

Rang 69 Stimmen 3.123 

Espero no me este insultando.. es una buena causa! ja.

Gracias por el dato.. luego los ponemos en spam y a la lona.

----------

## johnlu

Yo también he votado.

Deberías cambiar el título de la entrada, con ese título he estado a punto de no entrar. Podrías poner algo como: Ayuda a KDE o apoya a KDE o algo así.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Coincido plenamente con el tema del nombre! Pense era otra cosa y tambien casi no entro porque de antispam no entiendo nada.

----------

## N0c

Vielen Dank. Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt.

Hinweis: Die Vereins-Rangliste wird 15 Minuten zeitverzögert aktualisiert.

O como diría Lady Gaga:

Thank you. Your vote has been counted.

Note: The club rankings will be updated 15 minutes delayed.

Vamos, que ya he votado y punto.  :Smile: 

----------

